
Is Twitter testing "tweet channels"? - mikecane
https://twitter.com/#!/TwitterBooks
======
mikecane
Twitter suggested I Follow that (eBooks are my thing). What's up with the
Twitter trademark being used, tho? Does Twitter intend to start "official"
channels like that to guide new users in? Anyone know?

EDITED TO ADD: There's also TwitterMovies and TwitterTV. I wonder how many of
these exist?

------
voxx
If they make TwitterPorn, I'll be onboard.

